# Tree of Life



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thought I would start up a site for my Tank:
(I know it's a little overstocked, but changing water x2/wk.) Fluval Flora 7.9 Gallon 
(wet start 10/24/14)
Aquarium Inhabitants

4–Nerite snails (2): Neritana natalensis “Zebra”
many small Columbian Ramshorn snails
Plants*
*_Fissidens fontanus_: Phoenix Moss
_Ludwigia arcuata_ Narrow Leaf Ludwigia 
_Lysimachia nummularia Aurea_ Golden Llyodelia 
_Micranthemum umbrosum_ “Monte Carlo”
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ “green” Green Cryptocoryne
_Eleocharis parvul_a “Dwarf Hairgrass
_Microsorum pteropus_ ‘Windelov’ Lace Java Fern
_Limnobium spongia _Frog Bit 
_Macaya fluviatilis_ Stream Bogmoss
*Fish*
2–_Otocinclus spp_., oto catfish
5–_Paracheirodon innesi_, neon tetra
3–_Hemigrammus erythrozonus_, glowlight tetra
2–_Palaemonetes spp_., glass shrimp
6–_Cardina multidentata_, amano shrimp
2–_Neocaridina heterododa var. Rili_, red rili shrimp
2–_Neocaridina heteropoda var. Rili_,orange rili shrimp
4 _Caradina japonica_, Amano shrimp

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15568152783/


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

hey thats good, real good 

neons are perfect for that, healthy dense plants its great


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

dude thats awesome lotta good pics, ton of plants, cool lay out, tons of shrimp lol nice job.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you BMueller

Bump: Thank you Brandon


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice tank you have there. I like all the different shrimps.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Orange rilli berried*

Thank you GMYukonon24s.
Plants are cranking on _Ludwegia_ ready to re-harvest and lots of plants perling. I'm running out of aquarium space, so am adding another. Have not decided it's contents at this point 
Big news is that one of the orange rillis is berried, so will have to wait 20 days and see what happens. In the meantime here are a couple of images:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15676020333/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16294110601/


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

here are those images:

















Bump: ...and another:


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

looking good.. were those eggs??


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

That's right. Now to wait 20 days or so.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Orange rilli with eggs now has eye spots. What stage does this indicate?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's Tree of Life after Ludwegia haircut:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=72482&title=TreeofLife12115b.jpg


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Caught Big Momma out this morning before she scurried back into the jungle. You can really see a lot of eyes in the eggs.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16379869412/


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

babies hatched about a week ago. Haven't seen any yet, but they're mighty small and hard to spot.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Spotted two babies yesterday. Sorry for the poor images, the best I could do:


----------



## kmcandre (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful tank, really like the Ludwigia growing above everything else in the middle. What is the bunch plant on the right (green, reminds me of Bacopa)?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*plant name*

Thank you kmcandry,
The plant is _Lysimachia nummularia Aurea Golden Llyodelia 
_

Bump: The little guys are growing and seem to be multiplying. Must be because they're bigger and easier to spot.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Learning to use my Canon SX40 in macro mode. Here's a shot of one of the babies:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Am rearranging the furniture and cleaning up some which included moving the tanks. Here is T of L re-landscaped.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Rearranged my den to open up the center of the room and move tanks to where they can be serviced more easily.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

nice line up you have there!


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

nice desktop tanks...


----------



## taku (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice nano's! What light is over the middle tank?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

taku said:


> Very nice nano's! What light is over the middle tank?


There are two –a minifllex and a fuval LED tile

Bump: Looks like a new generation of fry coming up in the center tank. Red rili is berried:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks kep and reefcorgi


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Just renovated the tank:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

...and now, new fish:


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool tanks!


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's the Tree of Life today. Lots of shrimpies live in it.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Wow, that is so nice. I bet those shrimp are pretty happy in there


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

rodahl said:


> Here's the Tree of Life today. Lots of shrimpies live in it.


I am in love with this!


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

love that tree so much!


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

I would not have combined orange rili with (red/regular) rili due to the likelihood of cross-breeding, but I guess it would be interesting to see what kind of shrimp come out...


----------

